# Help Needed



## wvfarva08 (Sep 13, 2011)

Having trouble with my mesmerize. i flashed back to EH09 and when you turn it off and try to turn it on it just flashes a battery symbol with the circle in it and never turns on. it will only turn on if its plugged in. and when the phone is on it always says USB connected. also absolutely nothing other than stock will work. ie CM7 MIUI or any ROM. would like to be able to use them

Any one have any ideas to fix this or how it happened?


----------



## mezster (Sep 3, 2011)

Just a guess but you flashed back from mtd build right? Eh09 is not a full build and thus you will have problems. Try flashing ec10 or ee19 with repartition checked, then proceed to eh09 without it checked. If this was not your problem and does not help then I apologize, but more info from you would help (like what rom you were running and the steps that got you where you are).


----------



## wvfarva08 (Sep 13, 2011)

i tried that way with no improvements. i was running CM7 mostly and tried miui the same day and JT's new ICS. tried switching back to cm7 and the issues started


----------



## mcgleevn (Aug 29, 2011)

ics' mtd is partitioned differently than cm7 so make sure to go back to stock with repartition checked before flashing cm7 again... don't know if you did that


----------



## wvfarva08 (Sep 13, 2011)

what i tried was.
1. Odin ee19 repartition checked
2. Odin EH09 without repartition
3. Odin CWM for CM7
4. boot 3 button into recovery and flash CM7.1.0 Signed and boot into CM7
5. wipe Dalvik and Cache
6. Install GAPPS and kernel of choice
7. reboot and sign into gmail.
8. reboot


----------



## Shemdroid (Nov 20, 2011)

You said miui and cm7 dont work??? Was it he txt messaging???


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

wvfarva08 said:


> what i tried was.
> 1. Odin ee19 repartition checked
> 2. Odin EH09 without repartition
> 3. Odin CWM for CM7
> ...


EDIT!
Between step 1&2 insert a step letting it fully boot into the OS then carry on with the rest. You can actually skip your step 2 of EH09 and just ODIN the radio seperately later.

Letting it fully boot will allow it to format fully to stock. Without this step you WILL have issues.

I made the mistake of not letting stock boot countless times before i figured that out.

~my mflops are down 4 points...~


----------



## wvfarva08 (Sep 13, 2011)

i tried it that way with letting it boot all the way up and it still is doing it.


----------



## wvfarva08 (Sep 13, 2011)

also if i plug it in when i went back to EE19 with repartition checked and let it boot up for 10 minutes it will show it charging and after i unplug it, it still shows it charging for awhile.


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

Not sure what to tell you then. If it were me I would get back on stock no root and see if you can get a replacement out of the deal. Other than that keep asking l, you may get more response in the mesmerize forum over on Xda. I think they are a little more active...maybe









~my mflops are down 4 points...~


----------

